# media-libs/mesa-13.0.5 configure: error: [SOLVED]

## Goverp

Updating mesa to 13.0.5 barfed on my AMD64 box with a Radeon integrated chip set.  The error message from emerge was:

  media-libs/mesa-13.0.5 configure: error: Package requirements (libdrm_amdgpu >= 2.4.63) were not met:

I reported a bug.  While investigating for that report, I noticed that the Radeon entry in the wiki says my chipset should have 

```
VIDEO_CARDS="radeon r600"
```

.  The "r600" was new to me; my make.conf had just "radeon".  Specifying it fixed the problem, so I'm describing this saga here as a Solved problem, in case anyone else sees the same symptoms.

----------

## cboldt

In another thread, one fix was to use "amdgpu" as one of the VIDEO_CARDS.

----------

